# Occre Jupiter loco



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello! 
I m plan to buy the Jupiter 's occre locomotive kit With motor at 1/32 scale; before i want to know if someone have it and build it? 
Is it reliable? Not to hard to build ? A good one to run With motor or not? Is it possible to put a DCC sound inside? 
Thanks for answers!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Got a link?
I've not heard of it.
John


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Have you seen this youtube video?






It doesn't look like there's much room in there for a motor. And the kit isn't really set up to be motorized (as best I can tell)


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Link for the Jupiter locomotive. Looks like a fun kit to build. Company is out of the Barcelona, Spain area. Wonder if there are any USA dealers? Didn't find a dealer link on the web site.

http://www.occre.com/model-train/jupiter-locomotive.html


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Based on that video, I would say that it ought to be possible to motorize and run the model, but it will take some work. The biggest issue I see right off the bat is an apparent total lack of insulation between the drivers. Also, the frames and rods look a bit thin, possibly not well suited to a running model. Finally, you will have to do some re-engineering to put a motor and gearbox in there.

I'm sure it could be done, but it might not be as easy as you hope.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

They do offer a motorisation kit:
http://www.occre.com/dynamic-motorisation-kit.html
Whether it would fit the Jupiter, I'm not sure, but it may!
The site says that it's related!
Looks like it would be fun to build.
I had their coach kit from probably 20 years ago.
Never built it and sold it.
It was sold in a local toy shop, so there must have been someone importing them into North America.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Do like Tyco in HO, power the tender....

Bad link ... error 404 in spanish... not my strong suit


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

and here is the Occre USA site:
http://www.occreusa.com/
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems someone posted about it a year or two ago and was working on it. Don't recall any finished articles though.


----------



## Bender (Apr 16, 2013)

Ok it seem not very easy to find in US !.I think the motor they sell is working for the Jupiter ... However thanks for your reply gentlemen , i think I Will buy the kit and see by myself...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

ModelExpo used to sell their stuff.


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

what is the model made of ?. the web site shows over 300. 00 for model . I would think that is pretty steep for a unpowered model....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Spanish doubloons of course!

;-)


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I like their old time bus model:

http://www.occreusa.com/dennis.html

It would be a cool little rail bus. Too expensive to use as kitbash fodder, though.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

From the people I have talked to that have built and motorized these, the motorization is not really heavy duty. These are nice looking, well detailed kits that are not cheap, and not really suitable for lots of running.

Regards, Greg


----------



## Don Jane (Oct 21, 2015)

Good morning 
My name is Don Jane - I live in British Columbia in Canada - I have been building Ship models for the past few years and now am going to journey into train models - I just purchased the Occre Jupiter and it looks like a very interesting build - I watched the You Tube video on its construction and am wondering if there are more videos showing the completion of the model !! Any help would be appreciated .
Thank you
Don


----------



## Don Jane (Oct 21, 2015)

I have just purchased the Occre Jupiter model - I see the construction video, but it doesnt go to completion - do you know if there is another video.
Thank you
Don


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I built the Stephenson Rocket model kit, advise READ the instructions CAREFULLY, these are very well put together kits but they are easy to get parts confused, particularly metal parts and rods and follow the order of construction, alot of parts have to go together one before the other, don't skip the order.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I worry that the wheels are just cast pot metal which would not be suitable. The images on line look like computer renderings rather than photos... Also makes me hesitate.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey V, did you happen to attempt to power your Rocket?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Don Jane said:


> I have just purchased the Occre Jupiter model - I see the construction video, but it doesnt go to completion - do you know if there is another video.
> Thank you
> Don


Can't say for sure, but I don't think so. I clicked on the video poster's name and it shows only three videos uploaded, including the one you reference. No others on the Jupiter.


----------

